# N83's DIY thread



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

I have some spare LED stripes balance when I visited Dalian in March'14. Decided to DIY my own 2ft light for my Macrostoma tank. 

about 1 meter long of white LED stripes, testing making sure it is working




the light case, which is basically an aluminium C channel (depending on how you want to call it)


Some 10mm acrylic left over to be used for the end


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

pasting the LED in place.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

everything is done except the stand, still thinking of a design on the stand. On the power supply again to make sure everything is working after soldering. 





my adapter input is 100-240V 50/60hz 0.5A and its output is 12V DC 1.2A. enough to power this LED light


----------

